# Are there any online manuals for old 7/24?



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for help in replacing the drive wheel and was hoping for a online manual. Anything exist out there?? Super thanks!! RL


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lots of manuals are available..but we need to know the model number! 

("724" is just a generic designation that means "7hp and 24" bucket"..724 applies to many different models made decades apart)

On an Ariens, there should be a data tag at the rear of the machine, between the wheels.

Scot


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*awesome page Scott!!*

Its the 10,000 series. Square chute, full teardrop bucket, deadman controls, chrome handlebars. the Tractor is a 10,970 and the bicket is a 10,995. I have 3 of these old beasts and love them. I have converted two of the second stage impellors with rubber paddles about 3/16' and they throw snow farther than any neighbor I have. The all look at me with a wide open jaw and slow down as they drive by. I do my whole yard. we had 140" of snow so thats alot!! My dog has 6" legs so he needs some room to play and I need room for my toys. I got that wheel on and machine running today but thier has to be an easier way. 8hours. The Ariens guy told me its a 1 1/2 hr job. Im a good mechanic there has to be some secret trick to swapping this drive wheel easily!!! Thank you very much!!! RL


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here you go, 1968 model 10970:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/TIP-68.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/SSA-1-68.pdf

The two manuals above are for the tractor and attachment seprately..
here is a 1970 manual for a whole snowblower..your machine will be essentially identical to a 1970 model, so this manual will 95% apply to your snowblower:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/stoi-70.pdf

and the full 10,000 series parts and repair manual:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM-10000.pdf

I have more manuals listed here:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

and you can look them up here:

http://apache.ariens.com/cgibin/ctrg0005?SESSIONID=xp2zfp3ehm0s2k2g1asznd55&site=arienss

Scot


----------



## Redliner67 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Awesome*

Thanks so much Scottsman!! I do hang the Rampant Lion in my stairwell and the bloody red hand of Northern Ireland in my living room. I go to the highland games every year!!! Thanks again


----------



## DForcey (Jan 10, 2018)

sscotsman: The link to the prm-10000 manual seems to be broken. Could you please fix? Thanks so much for all the help!!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There is always youtube, your show and tell friend.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

DForcey said:


> sscotsman: The link to the prm-10000 manual seems to be broken. Could you please fix? Thanks so much for all the help!!!!!


That link is to the Ariens site, I have no control over their page. 
But! I have a copy saved..
Send me an email to sscotsman at yahoo dot com and I will email you back a copy..

Scot


----------

